# Amphibien 2018



## StefanBO (10. Feb. 2018)

"Da ist Frosch unterm Eis"


----------



## Annett (10. Feb. 2018)

Na hoffentlich kommt er nicht auf die Idee, Luft schnappen zu wollen....

Hatte ich mal vor vielen Jahren am alten Teich - massenhaft. Ein sehr unschöner Anblick.


----------



## StefanBO (11. Feb. 2018)

Nach Luft schnappen müssen die Grasfrösche im Winter unter Eis nicht, aber wenn der Sauerstoffgehalt zu sehr abfällt, reicht die Hautatmung doch nicht mehr aus. Deutlichere Aktivität nach vorhergehender Wärmeperiode, wie ich sie zur Zeit beobachten kann, ist sicherlich auch ein Risikofaktor. Aber die kurze Dauerfrostperiode ist schon wieder vorbei, und die Eisfreihalter (für das Foto entfernt) tun ihre Arbeit.


----------



## Digicat (12. Feb. 2018)

Hatte ich auch vor vielen Jahren ...

4 Grasfrösche in 2m Tiefe

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## StefanBO (6. März 2018)

Wow, was für ein Sonntag. Hier in NRW gab es den rasanten Umschwung, nach Dauerfrost und dicker Eisschicht von heute auf morgen Sonne und Temperaturen im obersten einstelligen Bereich im Schatten. Kraniche, Insekten, Vögel ... "drehen durch".

Überwinternde Bergmolchlarven und Kaulquappen zeigten "Freischwimmeraktivitäten". Auch die Grasfrösche zeigten seit einigen Tagen erhöhte Aktivität unter dem Eis. Auch Jungfrösche waren da zu sehen, im "kleinen Becken" sogar einer, den ich eher für ein- als für zweijährig einschätzen (vermuten) würde; und es kam bereits zur "Rudelbildung", und am Sonntag schaute der erste ungeduldige Frosch bereits an der Wasseroberfläche aus dem durch den Eisfreihalter geformten Eisloch 

Bilder vom 04.03. bzw. Nacht zum 05.03.2018
                  :


----------



## StefanBO (23. März 2018)

Der erste Laichballen des Jahres!

In der Nacht vom 21.03. auf den 22.03. abgesetzt.

   

Bisher ist kein Knurren oder gar Laichaktivität zu bemerken. Die Teichschalen sind überwiegend noch eisbedeckt. Die weiteren Paare lassen sich zunächst noch Zeit!

Nur das kleine Laichbecken (ca. 470 Liter), das vor ein paar Jahren von den Grasfröschen noch mangels ihnen besser erscheinender Alternativen zum Ablaichen bevorzugt wurde, hatte ich gerade beim Tauwetter weitestgehend vom schon vergleichsweise dünnen Eis befreit.

Einige Paare im Amplexus waren schon seit längerer Zeit unter Wasser bzw. unter Eis zu beobachten, auch in diesem kleinen Becken!

Foto von gerade, 23.03.2018, ca. 0:30 Uhr:


----------



## Tomy26 (25. März 2018)

Ja habe auch schon 2 und die beiden wollen auch !!!

Würde sagen heue geht es zur Sache


----------



## Eva-Maria (25. März 2018)

.. hier ist es noch so lausekalt und soll auch diese Woche noch kalt bleiben.
Ich würde so gern ins Pietzmoor fahren..... blaue __ Frösche fotografieren,
aber die sind auch noch nicht aktiv.


----------



## pema (26. März 2018)

Hallo zusammen,
bei mir beginnt die Froschsaison  traurig.
Nachdem ich jahrelang vergeblich auf Grasfrösche in den Teichen gehofft hatte, laichten im letzten Jahr das erste mal welche in den drei Kleinteichen - im großen habe ich bisher zwar öfter schon __ Frösche gesehen, aber die haben nie gelaicht.
Dieser Winter war aber ziemlich lang und vor allen Dingen mein Moorbeetteich (der bis April im Vollschatten liegt) war dick zugefroren. Zwischendurch gab es eine kurze Wärmeperiode und die Teiche tauten auf. Ich befürchte mal, in dieser Woche sind die ersten Frösche in den Moorbeetteich gewandert und wurden dann - genau so wie ich - von einer erneuten Frostperiode überrascht.
Resultat: gerade habe ich drei tote Grasfrösche (ein- bzw. zweijährige schätze ich mal) aus dem Kleinstteich gefischt. Wer weiß, wie viele noch drin sind.
In den anderen Teichen habe ich noch keine Toten entdeckt (hoffentlich bleibt das so)...die waren aber auch nicht so lange zu dick zugefroren. Ich Trottel habe natürlich den (einzigen) Eisfreihalten in einen anderen Teich gelegt. Ich hoffe nur, dass ich nicht auch noch tote __ Molche sehen muss.
Kommt sofort auf die Einkaufsliste: mehr Eisfreihalter kaufen!
Ach, da kann einem doch der Spaß an den Amphibienteichen vergehen. Und das nur wegen meiner Blödheit.

Wenigstens habe ich gestern den ersten - zum Glück lebenden - __ Teichmolch unter ein paar Blättern am Teichrand entdeckt.

petra


----------



## Biotopfan (26. März 2018)

Hei, hab heute dürres Zeug im Teich abgeschnitten und an den Rand gezogen...dabei keinen einzigen Molch gesehen...
Hoffe es geht ihnen gut..manchmal sieht man sie schon im Feb. rumschwimmen...Auch __ Schnecken hab ich keine einzige gesehen...komisch
Hoffe meine Pfütze wurde nicht zur tödlichen Falle..dann müßte aber irgendwann was hochtreiben oder?
Eisfreihalter nützen nur was, wenn es nicht zu dick zufriert. Ich hatte mal einen sogar mit Luftblubber...der ist einfach eingefroren...
Als es am Rand aufgetaut war, hab ich mal mit dem Arm reingelangt und geguckt, wie dick das Eis ist brrrr. Mit meinen Fingerspitzen konnte ich das Ende nicht greifen...
Seitdem liegt der Eisfreihalter im Keller...zwecklos
Pflanzenstängel sind besser zum Abführen von Gasen.
VG Monika


----------



## Tottoabs (26. März 2018)

pema schrieb:


> Wenigstens habe ich gestern den ersten - zum Glück lebenden - __ Teichmolch unter ein paar Blättern am Teichrand entdeckt.


Ersten __ Molche wurden bei mir auch schon beim Luft hohlen gesehen.




Biotopfan schrieb:


> Eisfreihalter nützen nur was, wenn es nicht zu dick zufriert. Ich hatte mal einen sogar mit Luftblubber...der ist einfach eingefroren..


Hat ein Bisschen mit Kontrolle zu tun. Wenn man ab und zu den Luftblubberer tiefer schiebt friert nix ein. Ist meine Erfahrung. Man kann, wenn man nicht aufpasst, auch einfach mit einer Gieskanne heißem Wasser schnell wieder ein Loch ins Eis brennen. Reinen Luftaustausch über Pflanzen....mag bei einem großen Schilfgürtel zuverlässig funktionieren, bei einem Folienteich, möglicherweise mit Überbesatz. 

Ich würde mich nicht drauf verlassen.


----------



## Biotopfan (27. März 2018)

Jo...ich hab ja nur ein kleines Biotop...ohne Fische...
Auch ein Grund, warum ich mir da keinen Kop mache...
Das mit dem Eisfreihalter war, als noch __ Moderlieschen und Bitterlinge drin waren...
Mein Teichlein sieht jetzt wieder richtig groß aus, so ganz ohne Randpflanzen 
VG Monika


----------



## pema (27. März 2018)

Biotopfan schrieb:


> Jo...ich hab ja nur ein kleines Biotop...ohne Fische...
> Auch ein Grund, warum ich mir da keinen Kop mache...


Hallo Monika,
genau wie ich bisher dachte. Ich habe von 6000L bis 250L alles in meinem Garten versammelt. Keine Fische, reine Amphibien- und Insektenteiche. Viele Pflanzen und im Herbst lasse ich das meiste stehen...also es gibt genug Stängel, die aus den Teichen ragen.
Bisher ist ja auch noch alles gut gegangen...bisher.
Aber tote Tiere im Teich verändern leider die Sichtweise. Mag sein, dass ich da überempfindlich bin. Aber seit der Totenbergung schaue in ständig in die Teiche, ob da noch andere Leichen rumschwimmen oder langsam hochkommen.

Gute Nachricht: heute den ersten __ Bergmolch im großen Teich gesehen

petra


----------



## GabiundBernd (27. März 2018)

Hallo,
habe heute auch den ersten Frosch gesehen... hat sich schön gesonnt...die Goldfische ,,, ein paar,, sind auch schon oben...... und habe heute unseren weißen Koi gesehen...  leider hat das mit dem Foto nicht geklappt..... aber jetzt...... der Frühling kommt...


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (3. Apr. 2018)

so,

nach 2 "warmen" Nächten sind nun die ersten __ Kröten in meinem Teich eingefallen. Die letzten Jahre waren es ja höchstens ne handvoll die vorbei kamen. Heute abend tummelten sich im Taschenlampenschein schon 16 Kröten im Teich und weitere 11, den Teich suchend an der Garten-/Hausmauer und auf der Dorfstraße entlanglaufend, haben Hund und ich vorhin eingesammelt und an den Teich gebracht. Ich hoffe nur es tauchen die Tage auch noch ein paar Krötendamen auf. Z.Z steht das Geschlechtsverhältnis bei 13:1 und die beiden dicken Mädels sind schon besetzt 

__ Molche aus der Nachbarschaft sollten auch schon da sein. In den Moorschlenken und dem Amphibientümpel dümpeln ziemlich viele Pflanzen/-Algenreste sodas man im "dunklen" Wasser nix genaueres erkennen kann

MfG Frank


----------



## StefanBO (4. Apr. 2018)

Hier ist es über Ostern auch warm genug geworden, so dass die Grasfrösche jetzt gehäuft ablaichen; vorher wurden nur zwei einzelne Laichballen abgesetzt.

. 

Auch Bergmolche sind inzwischen zu sehen.


----------



## jolantha (4. Apr. 2018)

Bis auf einen einzigen Frosch gibt es hier im hannoverschen Bereich noch gar nichts im Teich zu sehen. 
Aber wir sind ja immer ein wenig später dran


----------



## Tomy26 (4. Apr. 2018)

Die letzten Tage ein hauch von Frühling !

  
und mal mir Zoom, der Laichballen ist von ende März 
  
und der vom mitte März  20.03. war der erste. Hier verlassen die ersten Quappen schon den Ballen
  

  
alleine ist auch langweilig
 
hat keine abbekommen, das Verhätniss ist bestimmt 4:1 (M/W)


----------



## Tottoabs (4. Apr. 2018)

jolantha schrieb:


> hannoverschen Bereich noch gar nichts im Teich zu sehen.


Ersten Wasserfrosch habe ich heute auch gesehen, auch Höhe Hannover. __ Molche sind schon länger da.


----------



## Skadi (4. Apr. 2018)

So ... heute Abend habe ich sie erwischt  ...


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (7. Apr. 2018)

so langsam nähert sich das Geschlechtsverhältnis bei den Erdkröten in Teich auf dem "normalen" 4-5/1 an. Die Damen sind halt net so schnell wie die Kerle wenns zum Date geht
Gerade wurden an der Gartenmauer/Dorfstraße 4 "Doppeldecker", 4 einzelne Weibchen und 3 Kerle eingesammelt. Die 3 Junggesellen ließen sich im Eimer die Change natürlich net entgehen plötzlich und unerwartet auf 4 Singeldamen zu treffen. 5 Min. später waren im Eimer beim absetzen am Teich dann 7 Paare drin (und die einzelne wurde gleich beim ersten Paddelversuch im Flachwasser auch sofort von einem der ca. 30 einsamen Kröteriche gekrallt)

mal schauen wie die Ausbeute in 2-3h wieder ist

der dicke __ Seefrosch wurde heute am Amphibientümpel auch erstmals gesehen (der hatte letztes Jahr wohl net mehr mitbekommen das der große Teich im September wieder voll war und hat im "nur" 50cm tiefen Tümpel überwintert). Mal schauen wann das lautstarke gequacke wieder kosgeht

MfG Frank


----------



## Tomy26 (8. Apr. 2018)

Bei uns geht es wohl schon dem Ende zu.
Die __ Kröten sind schon alle aus den Teich wieder raus, sind jetzt nur noch 10-15 __ Molche drinn.
__ Frösche habe ich kaum gesehen und es gibt auch nur 4 Laichballen.

Wer quackt den überhaupt, Frösche oder auch Kröten ?


----------



## hessi (8. Apr. 2018)

Ich hab heute zum ersten Mal in diesem Jahr Erdkröten in meinem Teich gesehen und auch schon Laichschnüre.


----------



## jolantha (9. Apr. 2018)

Tomy26 schrieb:


> Wer quackt den überhaupt, __ Frösche oder auch __ Kröten ?


Tomy, es quaken nur die Frösche, die Kröten geben nur ganz leise Töne von sich. 
Bei mir sind sie auch wieder aufgetaucht


----------



## Thundergirl (9. Apr. 2018)

Ich habe auch 4 Krötenpaare im Teich, aber bisher scheinen sie noch nicht gelaicht zu haben. 2 einzelne Krötenmänner warten auch noch auf ein Weibchen. __ Frösche sind bisher nur ein oder zwei da. Die finden meinen Teich aufgrund der Koi seit dem letzten Jahr schon sehr uninteressant.


----------



## domserv (9. Apr. 2018)

Am WE im Teich Laichschnüre entdeckt und die dazugehörige Kröte. Außerdem mindestens 3 Bergmolche in 2 Teichen. Mal gespannt ob es was wird. __ Molche hatte ich letztes Jahr auch schon inkl. Nachwuchs (Im Pflanzenteich - im Größeren mit Bitterlingen und Lieschen kein Molchbabys), Krötenlaich dieses Jahr Premiere.

Gruß
Jimi


----------



## Kathrinvdm (9. Apr. 2018)

Hui – am Wochenende ging es bei uns hier oben in Nordfriesland los: __ Frösche und __ Kröten im Teich, diverse Sorten, großes Gequake und bis jetzt bestimmt an die hundert Tiere – zumindest nach dem, was ich sehen kann. Herrlich!


----------



## hessi (9. Apr. 2018)

Ich hab ziemlich viele Spitzschlammschnecken im Teich ,bin mal gespannt ob der Krötenlaich ne Chance hat.
Momentan sind die __ Schnecken noch mit __ Hechtkraut und Seerosen beschäftigt,die ich immer im Teich lasse.


----------



## Ida17 (9. Apr. 2018)

Hallöchen 

bei mir tummeln sich ein Dutzend __ Kröten und zwei "Laichschnurnester" wurden bereits ausfindig gemacht. 
Da ich letztes Jahr gar keinen Laich im Teich hatte, freue ich mich dies Jahr umso mehr


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (10. Apr. 2018)

Tomy26 schrieb:


> Bei uns geht es wohl schon dem Ende zu.
> Die __ Kröten sind schon alle aus den Teich wieder raus, sind jetzt nur noch 10-15 __ Molche drinn.
> __ Frösche habe ich kaum gesehen und es gibt auch nur 4 Laichballen.
> 
> ...



Hi Frank

Kröten machen zwar auch leise Paarungsrufe, bzw. lautere Abwehrrufe (wenn ein Männchen ein anderes greifen will) aber statt "quack quack" ist bei denen ein "ück ück ück"

MfG Frank


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (10. Apr. 2018)

im großen Teich tummeln sich nun auch schon etliche __ Molche. Haben ganz schnell mitbekommen das da keine Fische mehr stören

gestern fing der dicke Seefroschmann auch wieder an die Nachbarschaft mit seinen Rufen zu beglücken

MfG Frank


----------



## Digicat (10. Apr. 2018)

Auch bei uns geht es seit dem vergangenen  "Sommer-Wochenende" los ...

Es steppt der Bär ... ah ... die Bufo bufo`s ...

       

Leider ist nur ein Mädchen da, aber sicher 8-9 Buben ... und die hängen nicht nur am Rücken sondern auch am Bauch ... verrückt .

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## hessi (10. Apr. 2018)

Bei mir hing gestern ein Erdkrötenmännchen entgegengesetzt der Schwimmrichtung auf dem Kopf von einem der großen Goldfische.
Als ich mit dem Kescher kam hat er losgelassen


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (11. Apr. 2018)

heute abend war im Taschenlampenschein keine einzige der über 40 __ Kröten mehr im Teich zu sehen oder hören

sind die Nacht bei den Gewittern wohl alle schnell "nach Hause gelaufen" um net zu nass zu werden

dafür hängen nun von min. 10 Weibern die Laichschnüre zwischen dem Riesenhechtkraut


----------



## Wild (11. Apr. 2018)

Auch bei mir haben die __ Kröten gelaicht, aber sind noch da


----------



## Biotopfan (12. Apr. 2018)

Hei, als es warm wurde, sind 2 tote __ Molche nach oben getrieben...ich bin zu Tode erschrocken
Aber es blieb bei den beiden..zum Glück...bin dann jedesemal im vorbeigehen stehen geblieben und hab den Teich nach weiteren Leichen abgesucht...
Seit gestern sehe ich die wuschigen lebenden Molche
Alles voll damit...so 30 Stück hab ich gestern gezählt...
Ich wollte schon das Schneckenkorn rausholen
Aber das brauch ich jetzt doch nicht
Und eins Leute..dreht alle Eimer und Gefäße im Garten um, in denen kein Wasser ist...
Ich hab gestern so einen Witzbold aus meinem Unkrautjäteeimer befreit...ey..keine Ahnung wie der da reingekommen ist..ein bildhübsches Bergmolchmännchen..
Wenn ich den nicht gefunden hätte, wär er vertrocknet
VG Monika


----------



## Haggard (12. Apr. 2018)

An meinem Angelweiher sitzen, an einer Seite, alle paar cm __ Kröten und __ Frösche, gezählt habe ich nicht. Ordentlich Laichballen - und Schnüre sind auch im Wasser.


----------



## Fotomolch (12. Apr. 2018)

Bei mir sind jetzt im zweiten Teichfrühjahr deutlich mehr __ Molche im Teich als letztes Jahr. Wie viele ist aber schwer zu sagen. Am Fischteich in der Nähe durfte ich die Erdkröten beim Liebespiel beobachten, filmen und fotografieren. Die Erdkröten machen so ähnliche Geräusche wie Teichhühner, nur leiser. Die Bilder sind aber noch auf der Kamera...


----------



## Biotopfan (13. Apr. 2018)

Sooo, und jetzt kriegt der Teich einen gründlichen Wasserwechsel mit Sauerstoffanreicherung...
War etwas trüb die letzten Tage...kein Wunder, wenn all die verdorrten Pflanzenteile anfangen sich in ihre Bestandteile aufzulösen
Boa, was regnetsDa jagt man ja keinen Molch vor die Tür
VG Monika


----------



## hessi (13. Apr. 2018)

Biotopfan schrieb:


> Sooo, und jetzt kriegt der Teich einen gründlichen Wasserwechsel mit Sauerstoffanreicherung...
> War etwas trüb die letzten Tage...kein Wunder, wenn all die verdorrten Pflanzenteile anfangen sich in ihre Bestandteile aufzulösen
> Boa, was regnetsDa jagt man ja keinen Molch vor die Tür
> VG Monika


Ja genau wie im letzten Jahr,am Sonntag hab ich noch 4-5000 Liter Leitungswasser in den Teich gefüllt und nun regnets wie aus Eimern


----------



## Haggard (14. Apr. 2018)

Der April macht, was er will


----------



## Digicat (14. Apr. 2018)

Leider mußten wir wieder ein Mädel heraus käschern, vermutlich das Einzige mit den 8 Jungs. Es ist ein Jammer.

Jetzt sitzt er alleine am Teich ...
  
... die anderen 7 Jungs haben das Weite gesucht. Eventuell weil sich die erste __ Ringelnatter heute gezeigt hat ?

Wünsche Euch ein schönes Wochenende
Helmut


----------



## Digicat (14. Apr. 2018)

Biotopfan schrieb:


> Sooo, und jetzt kriegt der Teich einen gründlichen Wasserwechsel mit Sauerstoffanreicherung...
> War etwas trüb die letzten Tage...kein Wunder, wenn all die verdorrten Pflanzenteile anfangen sich in ihre Bestandteile aufzulösen
> Boa, was regnetsDa jagt man ja keinen Molch vor die Tür
> VG Monika



Naja, Monika, ich würde die abgestorbenen Pflanzenteile behutsam entfernen (auf Larven untersuchen) und vorerst am Teichrand liegenlassen. Jetzt wo das Wasser sich schon erwärmt hat, wieder kaltes Wasser nachfüllen ? Hast eventuell ein temperiertes Wasser. Langer Gartenschlauch in der Sonne liegend ?

LG
Helmut


----------



## Biotopfan (14. Apr. 2018)

Huhu...das haste Falsch verstanden..bei uns hat es geregnet..wie aus Kübeln geschüttet...dabei is der Teich übergelaufen und der Regen hat das Wasser gewechselt...
Ich hab alles zurückgeschnitten..aber das kriegt man nicht auseinandersortiert...überall hängen noch abgestorbene Pflanzenteile dran..jetzt sind die __ Schnecken wieder aufgewacht...dann is das ganz schnell weg...
Und wenn die Pflanzen noch einen Ticken größer ist, geb ich wieder Wasserpflanzen eimerweise an Teichfreunde ab..die freuen sich immer wie Bolle 
Eifriges Treiben im Teich  Alles voller __ Molche...
VG Monika


----------



## hessi (14. Apr. 2018)

Wo kommen eure __ Molche her?
Wir wohnen ca.1,5 km vom Wald entfernt,wo es Molche gibt.
Wie weit wohnt ihr vom Wald entfernt?
Unser Teich ist jetzt 5 Jahre alt,die Erdkröten haben ihn nach zwei Jahren gefunden,seit zwei Jahren haben wir 2-3 Teichfrösche aber weder Molche noch Ringelnattern.
Aber mit Zauneidechsen und Blindschleichen kann ich dienen.


----------



## Biotopfan (14. Apr. 2018)

Hei, bei uns ist ringsums Baugebiet Naturschutzgebiete. Eine Häuserzeile nach Süden und eine nach Westen, dann ist Pampas pur....
Auch hat eigentlich fast jeder im Garten einen mehr oder weniger großen Teich und so kam es das die ganz schnell von alleine eingewandert sind...
VG Monika


----------



## Tottoabs (15. Apr. 2018)

hessi schrieb:


> Aber mit Zauneidechsen und Blindschleichen kann ich dienen.


Schicke deine Zauneidechsen zu mir und gib Ihnen deine Adresse für meine __ Molche mit 
Erst waren es nur Teichmolche und jetzt sind auch ein paar Bergmolche da.


Hast du mal ein paar Bilder von deinem Teich


----------



## hessi (16. Apr. 2018)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Schicke deine Zauneidechsen zu mir und gib Ihnen deine Adresse für meine __ Molche mit
> Erst waren es nur Teichmolche und jetzt sind auch ein paar Bergmolche da.
> 
> 
> Hast du mal ein paar Bilder von deinem Teich


Ja ,hab hier mal ein paar Bilder vom letzten Jahr.
Der linke und rechte Teich sind normalerweise getrennt,nur wenn ich den Stecker rein stecke wird Wasser  vom rechten in den linken Teich gepumpt (aus 1,30m Tiefe ,das kühlt den flachen Teich dann ca 5Grad ab,weil er nur im Schnitt 60cm tief ist und kaum Schatten hat).Das Wasser läuft dann an der flachen Stelle in den großen Teich zurück.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (16. Apr. 2018)

nachdem die __ Kröten wieder angehauen sind spielen jetzt im großen Teich die Teich- und Bergmolche "Ostern"

MfG Frank


----------



## domserv (17. Apr. 2018)

Dieses Jahr starte ich in die 3. Teichsaison. Die Amphibien sind zahlreicher. Nachdem letztes Jahr ein Molchpärchen für Nachwuchs gesorgt hat, sind dieses Jahr neben den Molchen auch __ Kröten und __ Frösche eingezogen. Die Krötenquappen sind schon am wuseln, Froschlaich habe ich noch keinen entdeckt.

Gruß
Jimi


----------



## Skadi (21. Apr. 2018)

.... habe heute Kaulquappen entdeckt 
    
... hoffe ihr könnt sie sehen im grünen Wasser .


----------



## hessi (22. Apr. 2018)

Bei mir im Teich wimmelt es jetzt auch von Erdkröten Kaulquappen.
Teichfrösche hab ich bis jetzt noch nicht  gesehen.
Aber beim Nachbar quakt es ordentlich.


----------



## Skadi (22. Apr. 2018)

... mal ne kurze Zwischenfrage  ... habe den Oase SwimSkim 25 in Betrieb ... kann der gefährlich werden für die Kaulquappen?


----------



## Linnet (22. Apr. 2018)

Habe jetzt auch erste vereinzelte Kaulquappen  entdeckt. Noch kein Riesenschwarm  wie letztes Jahr aber die ersten sind da.
Und wieder habe ich keinen Laich gesehen und weiss nicht was es ist


----------



## Tottoabs (22. Apr. 2018)

Viel Lichtshow....fast kein Regen und nun auch schon vorbei.


----------



## Eva-Maria (23. Apr. 2018)

wir haben hunderte von Erdkröten-Quappen.
Bin mal gespannt, ob sich die __ Sonnenbarsche davon welche holen werden....


----------



## Digicat (24. Apr. 2018)

Skadi schrieb:


> ... mal ne kurze Zwischenfrage  ... habe den Oase SwimSkim 25 in Betrieb ... kann der gefährlich werden für die Kaulquappen?


Ich habe meinen abgeschaltet bis die Quappen zu Kröterln werden. Die Quappen reinigen den Teich und auch die Wasseroberfläche. Das schaut aus als ob das Wasser brodelt.
  
Ich hoffe man kann die Quappen erkennen. Das Bild läßt sich vergrößern

LG
Helmut


----------



## Digicat (24. Apr. 2018)

Habe gerade ein Video gedreht.

Hier, in der Spiegelung sieht man das Brodeln sehr gut. Es ist kein Wind. Es sind die Quappen die die Oberfläche reinigen.






LG
Helmut


----------



## Linnet (25. Apr. 2018)

Jetzt sind es statt zwei oder drei hunderte von Kaulquappen... Ich finde sie sehen schlanker aus als die vom letzten Jahr - also ovaler statt so rund wie letztes Jahr bin mal gespannt ob es das gleiche wird wie letztes Jahr...


----------



## Thundergirl (25. Apr. 2018)

Auch bei mir sind hunderte Krötenquappen geschlüpft und wuseln durch den Teich. Dabei halten sie sich überwiegend im flachen Bereich auf. Nur wenige sind im tiefen Bereich. Die Koi scheinen sich nicht für die Quappen zu interessieren. Die __ Sonnenbarsche konnte ich zum Glück aus sperren.


----------



## Skadi (25. Apr. 2018)

... ich schaue jeden Tag im Skimmer nach, bis jetzt hat sich noch keine da rein verirrt  ... ein Glück


----------



## Ida17 (26. Apr. 2018)

Bis auf ein paar vereinzelte __ Kröten sind alle aus dem Teich entfleucht, nur ein kleiner __ Teichfrosch dümpelt im Tümpel 
Ich freue mich für Dich, Nicole, dass Deine Koi die Quappen in Ruhe lassen, meine Biester fressen alles auf was von der Größe her passt


----------



## Thundergirl (27. Apr. 2018)

Die Koi gehen nicht dran, aber jetzt sind viele Quappen im Filter. Wie schützt ihr die Quappen vor der Pumpe? Ich habe jetzt erstmal eine Filtersocke über die Pumpe gezogen, aber ich weiß nicht ob sie die Nacht durchhält und sich nicht zu sehr zusetzt, das kein Wasser mehr durch kommt.


----------



## Digicat (27. Apr. 2018)

Abschalten .... Technik und Quappen/Libellenlarven und sonstige Larven/Insekten lassen sich schwer unter einem Hut bringen. Selbst __ Molche haben ein Problem. Mit Opfer auf seiten der Quappen/Insekten muß man wohl leben wenn man die Technik weiter betreibt.

LG
Helmut


----------



## Tomy26 (28. Apr. 2018)

Hallo

Meine Quappen nehmen dramatisch ab.
Das sie Futter für viele andere Tiere sind ist mir klar,
aber das die Menge am Quappen innerhalb von 5 Tagen um ca 80 % abnimmt ist schon eigenartig Oder ?
Letzte Woche war es ein gewusel das man nicht mit den Augen verfolgen konnte, heute kann ich sie zählen.
- ich finde keine toten Quappen
- Filter habe ich keinen
- Pumpe ist durch eine Ansaugung durch ein Kiesbett und einen 2mm Filterkorb im Kiesbett geschützt

Habe die __ Molche in verdacht konnte es aber bis jetzt nicht beobachten.
Es sind hunderte in den Teichen.
Gestern habe ich beim verbeigehen schon 32 im Filterteich2 gezählt die auf der obersten Stufe sitzen und die Sonne genießen.

Wenn das so weiter geht habe ich nach dem Wochenende keine mehr. Schade
Sie haben so schön den Teich von Algen befreit.

vor 2 Wochen
 

vor 1 Woche


----------



## troll20 (28. Apr. 2018)

Na ja da gibt es ja wirklich viele Frassfeinde.
Und auch die wollen nur Überleben . Dazu dann noch der Kanibalismus. Aber genau darum legen ja die Eltern so viele Eier ab. Damit mindestens ein paar ins vermehrungsfähige Alter kommt.
Und wenn es da nicht die Regulierung von .... gäbe, dann ..... ja dann ....


----------



## Linnet (28. Apr. 2018)

Ich hab nen neuen Anwohner im Teich!
Und auch halt wieder Kaulquappen...
Der Stock steht wieder sicherheitshalber im Teich damit der Herr oder Frau Molch trotz der glatten Wände definitiv den Teich verlassen kann. 
Ich hab noch nen raus stehenden Stein und die Pumpenschläuche so wie Vegetation für alles andere was reinfallen könnte aber sicher ist sicher


----------



## Thundergirl (28. Apr. 2018)

Da Pumpe abstellen im Koiteich schlecht geht, habe ich eine grobmaschige Socke auf den Pumpenkorb gezogen. Muss sagen, es klappt ganz gut. Seitdem keine Quappen mehr im Vliesfilter. Die Quappen im Biotec bleiben noch eine Weile dort drinnen und helfen bei der Filterreinigung, denke sie werden dort keinen Hunger erleiden. Wenn sie etwas größer sind, werde ich sie dort raussammeln.

  

Hier mal meine Quappen, so viele wie dieses Jahr, hatte ich noch nie.


----------



## Tottoabs (29. Apr. 2018)

Thundergirl schrieb:


> Die Quappen im Biotec bleiben noch eine Weile dort drinnen und helfen bei der Filterreinigung, denke sie werden dort keinen Hunger erleiden.


Kommen die Heile durch die Pumpe ?


----------



## Thundergirl (29. Apr. 2018)

Ja zum Glück, aber im Vliesfilter überlebenden sie halt nicht, daher die Maßnahme mit der Socke. Aus dem Oase Biotec werden sie dann wieder rausgespült wenn der Wasserstand im Filter hoch genug ist, solange raspeln sie die Algen von den Schwämmen. 

Ich bin gespannt wie viele durchkommen, dann natürliche Feinde haben sie im Koiteich nicht, denn die kleinen Koi interessieren sich für die schwarzen Mitbewohner nicht.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (29. Apr. 2018)

Linnet schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 197044
> Ich hab nen neuen Anwohner im Teich!
> ...... damit der Herr oder Frau Molch trotz der glatten Wände definitiv den Teich verlassen kann.
> Anhang anzeigen 197045



Hi Linnet,

das ist ne Frau __ Teichmolch

MfG Frank


----------



## Wetterleuchten (2. Mai 2018)

Bei mir zappeln jetzt auch die ersten Minipupsiquappen durchs Wasser. Wird auch höchste Zeit, dass sich wer um dieses Pollen- und Algenelend kümmert.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (2. Mai 2018)

Hi Beate,

hier ist auch alles gelb überhaucht (scheiß Raps)  außer der Teichoberfläche
mehrere tausend Krötenquappen schlürfen da alles "nahrhafte" von der Oberfläche ab

MfG Frank


----------



## domserv (2. Mai 2018)

Bei mir sind alle Krötenauppen über Nacht verschwunden


----------



## Wetterleuchten (2. Mai 2018)

Es scheint sich wohl bei der gelben "Pracht" um hauptsächlich Fichtenpollen zu handeln, da dieses Jahr wohl alle Fichten blühen (Mastjahr, bei Fichten wohl alle vier Jahre, ansonsten blühen immer nur halb so viele). Ich hatte ja auch erst die gelben Heuwiesen bei mir in der Gegend in Verdacht, aber soooviel Löwenzahn und __ Hahnenfuß ist das jetzt auch nicht. Und Raps kommt da jetzt auch nicht allzu viel dazu. Auf Fichten wär ich net unbedingt gekommen, da bei uns viel Buchenmischwald ist und Lothar uns vor geraumer Zeit von einigen Fichtenmonokulturen "erlöste". Wenn sich aber alle vorhandenen zusammenrotten und gemeinsam blühen, wie jetzt, hätt ich schon gerne ein paar tausend Quappen mehr.
However, Ende Mai bis Anfang Juni soll das Elend ein Ende haben.


----------



## trampelkraut (6. Mai 2018)

Jede Nacht ein riesen Radau! Noch sind die Nachbarn freundlich.


----------



## Tomy26 (6. Mai 2018)

Bei uns hinkt nur der Hund von Nachbarn. Frische sind trotz einiger Teiche in der Nachbarschaft nicht zu hören.
Mal sehen ob das so bleibt.
Meine Quappen sind fast alle weg, man sieht nur noch vereinzelte. 
Erkennt man an den Quappen ob es __ Frösche oder __ Kröten werden und wenn ja woran?


----------



## Tomy26 (6. Mai 2018)

Tomy26 schrieb:


> Bei uns hinkt


Sollte natürlich junkt heißen !!


----------



## Skadi (6. Mai 2018)

... ist mir heute beim Keschern ins Netz gegangen  ...
 
 
 
... nehme an, ein __ Teichmolch ...


----------



## GabiundBernd (14. Mai 2018)

Habe heute die erste __ Ringelnatter im Teich gesehen....grr. geht das wieder los....


----------



## lollo (15. Mai 2018)

Hallo,

damit hast du doch deine Frage aus dem anderen Beitrag, wo deine Fische verschwunden sind, doch selbst beantwortet.


----------



## domserv (15. Mai 2018)

Hallo,

__ Teichmolch oder __ Fadenmolch? Bessere BIlder habe ich noch nicht. Ansosnten sind nur Bergmolche im Teich.

Gruß
Jimi


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (15. Mai 2018)

Hi Jimi,

Teichmolchmädel. 
die kleinen Fadenmolche - die Weibchen sind da kaum 6cm lang -  sind hier bei uns an der Lahn nur sehr selten anzutreffen (am ehesten im Gießener Raum)

MfG Frank


----------



## kaninchenzuechter (15. Mai 2018)

*Eine Kröte für  Knoblauchkröte
  *
Sie ist meine häufigste Art im Garten und liebt es, sich in den weichen Boden einzugraben, den ich für meine Kartoffeln vorbereitet habe.

Ich bringe sie an einen sicheren Ort.

Gruß Dieter


----------



## Tomy26 (15. Mai 2018)

Hallo

So die Molchlarven sind auch seid ein paar Tagen zu sehen.
Bei sovielen Molchen war klar das es viel Nachwuchs gibt aber in den Mengen habe ich nicht damit gerechnet.
An einer schönen sonnigen Stelle im Filetrteich habe ich auf ca 1-2 m² über 20 Larven gezählt und es sind hunterte in beiden Filterteichen.
Im Schwimmteich habe ich noch keine gesehen aber bei 25-30 Erwachsenen kommt das auch noch.

Muss ich mir bei sovielen Molchen über irgendetwas Gedanken machen oder ist das Normal so ?


----------



## trampelkraut (15. Mai 2018)

Eventuell größer bauen damit die __ Molche mehr Platz haben.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (16. Mai 2018)

kaninchenzuechter schrieb:


> *Eine Kröte für  Knoblauchkröte
> Anhang anzeigen 198016 *
> Sie ist meine häufigste Art im Garten und liebt es, sich in den weichen Boden einzugraben, den ich für meine Kartoffeln vorbereitet habe.
> 
> Gruß Dieter



das ist dann wohl die Unterart "Kartoffelkröte" 

MfG Frank


----------



## andreas w. (16. Mai 2018)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> das ist dann wohl die Unterart "Kartoffelkröte"
> 
> MfG Frank



Gattung Salz- oder Bratkartoffelkröte?_ duckundwech _


----------



## Ida17 (17. Mai 2018)

Da brat mir doch einer'n Frosch!

3 Saisons kein einziges Gequake und kaum ist das Haifischbecken eröffnet, wird der Kleine größenwahnsinnig 

  

Ab und zu krabbeln die __ Kröten auch Richtung Tiefsee, ist ihnen aber wohl zu unheimlich und bleiben lieber am Rand


----------



## koile (17. Mai 2018)

Auf Fuerteventura am Strand. 

                          so geht es mir auch wenn ich Durst habe.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (18. Mai 2018)

koile schrieb:


> Auf Fuerteventura am Strand.Anhang anzeigen 198142
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 198143 Anhang anzeigen 198144 Anhang anzeigen 198145  so geht es mir auch wenn ich Durst habe.



Hi Gerd,

ist aber der verkehrte Forumsbereich

Echsen sind keine Amphibien

MfG Frank


----------



## ina1912 (18. Mai 2018)

Könnt Ihr das Thema nicht in Amphibien und Reptilien umbenennen? 

ich hab auch zwei, ausm Garten vom göga 
    

lg Ina


----------



## koile (21. Mai 2018)

Hi Gerd,

ist aber der verkehrte Forumsbereich

Echsen sind keine Amphibien

MfG Frank


 Na gut,dann halt die zwei.


----------



## Tottoabs (21. Mai 2018)

Wasserfrösche haben abgelaicht.
Jede menge brauner Kommas sind das schon. Einige schwimmen sogar schon frei.


----------



## Thundergirl (21. Mai 2018)

Ich habe heute beim Saubermachen das Siebes vom US III schon die ersten kleinen __ Kröten mit Hinter- und Vorderbeinen gefunden, der Schwanz war aber noch dran. Denke es dauert nicht mehr lange und dann krabbeln die Kleinen über den Rasen.


----------



## Wetterleuchten (23. Mai 2018)

Eine geschlagene Woche hab ich gelauert, dann ist er mir doch noch ins Netz gegangen.
Albino-__ Bergmolch? An den Seiten kann man jedenfalls dunkle Pünktchen erkennen und der Bauch sah durch den Kescher betrachtet Orange aus. Der Rest ist, naja... hell...

 

Jetzt schwimmt er aber wieder im Teich rum.


----------



## Skadi (27. Mai 2018)

... hüpfen überall herum  ...


----------



## Tottoabs (27. Mai 2018)

Skadi schrieb:


> ... hüpfen überall herum  ...


Da ist mit Rasenmähen erst mal essig


----------



## Skadi (27. Mai 2018)

... da es bei uns seit dem 13.April nicht mehr geregnet hat, entfällt das Rasen mähen eh  ...


----------



## Linnet (6. Juni 2018)

Was ist schöner als Mama Molch nach Wochen wieder im Teich zu entdecken?
Baby Molch entdecken und zu wissen, dass Mama Molch den Teich genug mochte um hier abzulaichen.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (7. Juni 2018)

heute hab ich endlich den "dicken" Quacker bei chillen zwischen den Seerosen erwischt


----------



## Linnet (10. Juni 2018)

Bei mir ist noch ein Molch eingezogen - Herr oder Frau Molch lässt sich nicht groß von mir stören.
Ist erst abgetaucht als der neue Frosch fast drauf gesprungen ist


----------



## jolantha (26. Juni 2018)

Bei mir sind die Kinderkröten jetzt unterwegs, Rasenmähen entfällt erstmal


----------



## Majestic222 (6. Jan. 2019)

Nachdem ich dieses Thema erst  jetzt gesehen habe möchte ich noch ein paar Bilder aus dem letzten Jahr beisteuern 
          

Und ein kleines Suchspiel...wer ist hier zu sehen? 
  

Viele Grüße
Volker


----------



## jolantha (6. Jan. 2019)

Majestic222 schrieb:


> Und ein kleines Suchspiel...wer ist hier zu sehen?


Ich find mal wieder nix 
Wie komme ich denn mal an einen Molch in oder an meinem Teich . 
Da kommt einfach keiner freiwillig


----------



## Majestic222 (6. Jan. 2019)

jolantha schrieb:


> Ich find mal wieder nix
> Wie komme ich denn mal an einen Molch in oder an meinem Teich .
> Da kommt einfach keiner freiwillig


Du musst nur gut Ausschau halten dann findest Du bestimmt jemanden 
Auflösung gibt es demnächst wenn niemand auf dem Bild etwas findet.

Zum Thema __ Molche kann ich dir leider keinen Tipp geben, ich warte selber sehnsüchtig auf eine Besiedelung 
Kommt Zeit kommt Rat...mit der zeit wird sich sicher einer oder auch mehrere zu Dir verirren und hoffentlich in der Nähe bleiben.


----------



## Biotopfan (6. Jan. 2019)

Hei, wenn es bei Euch keine __ Molche gibt, könnt ihr lange warten ;-)
Molche die nicht bei Euch vorkommen anzusiedeln, ist auch keine Lösung.
Sie brauchen bestimmte Verhältnisse und bleiben ja nicht im Teich...
Das ganze drumrum muß stimmen. Sonst wird das nix...
zb. ein kleines Grundstück mit stark befahrenen Straßen, ist schnellstens wieder das Aus...die halten sich nämlich nicht an Gartenzäune...
VG Monika


----------



## Majestic222 (6. Jan. 2019)

Ich denke schon das es hier bei uns __ Molche gibt. Welche Art auch immer, sind alle herzlichst Willkommen 
Und Molche ansiedeln geht ja schon mal gar nicht. Solange die noch auf sich warten lassen erfreue ich mich eben weiter an unseren beiden Fröschen und den vielen __ Libellen und Schmetterlingen 
Gibt es denn an und um kleine Gewässer bzw. Teiche Dinge (Pflanzen, Gestrüpp, versch. Arten von Untergründen etc.) die Molche bevorzugen? Kann man dazu etwas sagen?


----------



## Skadi (6. Jan. 2019)




----------



## Skadi (6. Jan. 2019)

... suchen wir den Frosch ... ?


----------



## Majestic222 (6. Jan. 2019)

Skadi schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 204974 Anhang anzeigen 204975 Anhang anzeigen 204976
> 
> ... suchen wir den Frosch ... ?


_*B I N G O !!*_
Der Kandidat hat 100 Punkte


----------



## Skadi (6. Jan. 2019)




----------



## Biotopfan (6. Jan. 2019)

Hei, was sie absolut lieben, sind Steinhaufen, alles wo man drunterschlüpfen kann und es schön feucht ist..zb. Blumentöpfe mit Untersetzer auf Naturboden, oder Steinplatten, zb. Trittplatten in den Gemüsebeeten. Oder Erdspalten.
Ich hatte Giersch im Garten und hab den mit schwarzer Folie, mit Schredderzeug drauf bekämpft. Da sitzen sie auch unheimlich gerne drunter.
Und es gibt bei uns mehrere Natursteinmauern und Steinhaufen.
Kleine Gefäße, in die es reinregnet, können tödliche Fallen sein, aus denen sie nichtmehr rauskommen. Nach Regen lauf ich immer rum und schütte aus sämtlichen Untersetzern das Wasser aus...Ich hab zb. eine Eisbox, mit der ich immer den Rest aus dem Regenfass schöpfe. Wenn es da reinregnet und ein Molch drin landet, kommt er nichtmehr raus. Obwohl es nicht sonderlich tief ist.
Übrigens bleiben die Jungen __ Molche ein Jahr im Teich. Sie überwintern unter Wasser. Deswegen darf der Teich nicht bis runter zufrieren.
Die Erwachsenen Molche überwintern am Teichrand unter Steinen oder Pflanzen. Oder irgendwo im Garten. Ab Feb, wenn es keinen Frost gibt, fangen sie an sich am Teich zu versammeln und langsam mit der Laichabgabe zu beginnen.
VG Monika


----------



## Majestic222 (6. Jan. 2019)

Hey Monika, 

vielen Dank für deine Schilderungen. Werde mal sehen was ich davon noch alles so verwirklichen kann bei mir am Teich


----------



## Biotopfan (7. Jan. 2019)

Hei, weißt Du welche Molcharten bei Dir heimisch sind?
Weil nicht alle kommen zusammen klar.
Manche verdrängen die andern.
Auch von daher macht es keinen Sinn, welche "einzuführen"
Das könnte die Einheimischen ausknocken.
Nicht im Sinne des Erfinders.
Was noch wichtig ist, was man gerne vergisst....
__ Molche brauchen auch Nahrung.
Deswegen sollte der Garten überall absolut giftfrei und ein wenig "wild" sein.
Schneckenkorn is zb. kontraproduktiv, weil die Adulten auch junge __ Nacktschnecken fressen.
VG Monika


----------



## Tomy26 (7. Jan. 2019)

@Monika Sehr schön beschrieben.
Da habe ich dann mehr Glück, ohne viel Aufwand zähle ich im Frühjahr beim verbeilaufen 25-30 __ Molche.
Im Sommer mit dem Nachwuchs waren es min.100 die man ohne danach zu suchen finden und zählen konnte.

Bei uns hatten sie sich schon während des Teichbaus in den Senken angesiedelt wo Wasser drinn stand.
Schon in ersten Jahr waren es richtig viele.
          
 und ab dem zweiten ab es auch Nachwuchs ( habe ich in ersten Jahr warscheinlich nicht als diesen erkannt )


----------



## Biotopfan (7. Jan. 2019)

Hei, weil ich grad Pumpe gelesen hab bei Tomy...
Die sollte so gebaut sein, das die Jungmolche nicht angesaugt werden.
Und ihr Futter im Teich auch nicht.
Sonst werden sie evt. gehäckselt...
VG Monika


----------



## Majestic222 (7. Jan. 2019)

Biotopfan schrieb:


> Hei, weißt Du welche Molcharten bei Dir heimisch sind?
> Weil nicht alle kommen zusammen klar.
> Manche verdrängen die andern.
> Auch von daher macht es keinen Sinn, welche "einzuführen"
> ...


 Hallo Monika,

danke für deine Ergänzungen.
Ich weiß es leider nicht welche Molche hier bei uns in der Region vorkommen. Ich vermute nur das es der __ Fadenmolch und/oder auch der __ Teichmolch ist.
Ansonsten ist unser Garten ziehmlich naturbelassen mit einigen wilden Ecken und es wird auch auf den Einsatz von Gift verzichtet.
Mit der Pumpe müßte ich mal schauen wenn es soweit wäre. Da hätte ich noch keine grandiose Idee wie man es hinbekommen könnte das die kleinen Schlüpflinge der Molche angesaugt werden.


----------



## jolantha (7. Jan. 2019)

Ich Blindfisch sehe da noch immer keine Frosch, trotz des Kreises 
__ Molche finden bei mir alles, was sie brauchen, Steinhaufen, morsches Holz viel Platz usw. 
__ Kröten, __ Frösche, __ Gelbrandkäfer und __ Libellen gibts haufenweise, aber keinen Molch


----------



## Biotopfan (8. Jan. 2019)

Hei, bei uns hat fast jeder Garten eine Pfütze, die sich Teich nennt und von 3 Seiten des Baugebiets sind Naturschutzgebiete. Ich denke, als noch nicht alles bebaut war und der Verkehr noch nicht so brutal war (Industriegebiet und Zufahrtsstraße zum Ort), sind die __ Molche schon in diesen Bereich eingewandert.
Die haben schon innerhalb der Gärten eine stabilie Population gebildet.
Jetzt stelle ich mir das schwieriger vor.
Wenn Molche in der Nähe unterwegs sind, sollten sie Eure "Gewässer" auch von selbst finden. Ansonsten ist irgendwas faul, und wenn das nur die Überquerung von Straßen ist. Ich kann mir keinen Molch vorstellen, der da alleine drüber kommt...Sieht man ja auch bei Krötenwanderungen ohne Krötenzaun...
Was sich bei mir überhaupt nicht ansiedeln will, sind __ Kröten und __ Frösche..wobei ich auf letztere eh verzichten kann. Krötenlaich hab ich schon vor Jahren von den Nachbarn geholt, weil sie ja immer nur in ihrem vorherigen Brutgewässer ablaichen, aber da tut sich nix. Die fühlen sich in meinem Teichlein irgendwie nicht wohl. Ich hatte auch schon eine Kröte in den Gartenclogs (uääääähhhh) also sind sie da..aber Krötenlaich von selbst, gab es noch nie...finde ich echt schade...
Vielleicht schießt eins das andere aus? Zumindest in 1200 Liter?
VG Monika


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (8. Jan. 2019)

Biotopfan schrieb:


> Vielleicht schießt eins das andere aus? Zumindest in 1200 Liter?
> VG Monika



Hi Monika,

Erdkröten bevorzugen zum ablaichen größere/große Gewässer mit Tiefen von über 80cm  (Gewässer wo die Gefahr eines möglichen Trockenfallens besteht werden von ihnen in Gegensatz zu Kreuz- und __ Wechselkröte als Laichbiotop eher gemieden)
PS: an ihr Geburtsgewässer sind Erdkröten bei weitem nicht so fest gebunden wie man früher immer meinte. Finden Erdkröten auf ihren Reisen andere, näher liegende / besser geeignete Gewässer als das bisherige nehmen sie diese auch an

bei mir laichten sie bisher auch immer nur in den 3 "großen" Teichen - 50qm2 / 75qm2 / 134qm2 ab, den nur knapp 20qm2 aber durchschnittlich nur 25cm - max 50cm auf knapp 2qm2 tiefen - Amphibientümpel meiden sie seit Jahrzehnten wie der Teufel das Weihwasser (in dem Tümpel laichen nur __ Molche drin) - in den 5 Tümpeln hier im Wald sind auch so gut wie keine Erdkröten am laichen - wenn sah man ab und an mal ne Laichschnur in dem größten/tiefsten der Tümpel , die zieht viel lieber mehrere 100m in die Fischteichanlage nebenan mit ihren 3 Teichen


----------



## Biotopfan (8. Jan. 2019)

Ah, ok, das wäre natürlich ein Grund.
Allerdings hab ich auch schonmal Laich aus einem Badewannengroßen Fertigteich geholt, in dem auchnoch einige Goldfische schwammen.
Ok, das Ding geht gleich tief rein, meiner hat eine sehr seichte Flachwasserzone außenrum.
Ich habs aufgegeben...wenn sie nicht wollen, werden sie ihre Gründe haben...
Wenns nur entweder/oder geht, sind mir eh die Bergmolche lieber
VG Monika


----------

